# more fish videos



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

This past weekend I was in a lake near vergas that was awesome clear.. from the surface maybe 15 feet of visibility in the calm and just as good under water. I came across some huge northerns, lots of crappies, sunnies, bass, and some nice, nice walleye. I was spearfishing for carp on saturday but couldn't find any big enough to be worth shooting but I did find these other fish so went back on sunday to get a bit of video.. it's only about a minute 20 seconds long. Dang, I wish we could underwater spearfish something edible in minnesota.. even just one. :-?

Sorry, no music, just noise from my gloved hand holding the camera housing.

EDIT: scroll down for a better quality video on blip.tv.. I'm not using youtube anymore after reviewing this

http://blip.tv/file/960315/


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

What lake near vergas?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I bet he ain't telling!!!! I wouldn't!!
:wink: 
Cool videos though!!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Why? It's not like it's a secret that there are lakes with fish in them near vergas...

I was asking becuase we have a place on star lake and know the area.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know, I am just giving you a hard time since there were nice walleyes in the video!! Just joking around.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I just looked at the video on youtube... what crappy quality compared to the original.. here's something easier to watch.. I'm switching from you tube from now on.

http://blip.tv/file/960315/


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I tell you what.. I've been in the water a ton this spring and the fish have been real hard to find in the usual places.. they are way later than usual. This past weekend was the first I've seen carp in the creeks/rivers other than over at phelps mill. The northerns and walleyes have been invisible for the most part, but now they're showing up.. I hear from the locals on these lakes that have all these walleyes that they are tough to get to bite. I should have had a string and lure with me.. I guess you can fish traditional way underwater. Next time maybe. I love seeing these fish! especially the hogs.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Why? It's not like it's a secret that there are lakes with fish in them near vergas...
> 
> I was asking becuase we have a place on star lake and know the area.


We are only about 5 miles from star lake on West McDonald. I've seen lots of walleye in several lakes around vergas.. lake 7 is a good one, little mcdonald is good.. but this wasn't filmed at either of those, but it was filmed at a lake that I hadn't seen walleye at before. but here's a clue, it has a reputation of being one of the clearest lakes year round in the area.


----------

